

Open-plan offices make employees less productive, less happy and more sick - Brajeshwar
http://qz.com/85400/moving-to-open-plan-offices-makes-employees-less-productive-less-happy-and-more-likely-to-get-sick/

======
chrisbennet
It used to bug me but now I enjoy the social aspect of it. If my employer
knowingly makes the environment I work in less productive (but more fun for
me) I'm not going to complain.

~~~
tzury
Being less productive should affect my happiness and "fun level".

